# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  ماذا تعرف عن الجيتار وليه بول  Les Paul

## أحمد طه

*اول جيتار كهربائي  ذو جسم صلب اخترعه الامريكي ليه بولس  Les Paul العام 1941
وبعد عشر سنوات اي في العام 1951 تعاون مع شركة جيتار جيبسون ليخرج الجيتار بشكله الحالي

وترك بول بصمة في عالم الموسيقى منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية وحقق هو وزوجته ماري فورد سلسلة من النجاحات في الأربعينات والخمسينات من القرن الماضي شملت "كيف القمر عال" التي تصور بعد اختراعات بول في مجال التسجيلات مثل النغمات متعددة الطبقات. 

وفي السنوات التي تلت ذلك أصدرت شركة جيبسون عدة تصميمات للجيتار أحدثت ثورة في التصميمات الخاصة بالجيتار الكهربائي ظلت بدون تغيير لمدة نصف قرن من الزمن. 

ولد بول في وكيشا في ويسكونسن في 9 يونيو عام 1915، وكان يعزف في الحانات وقاعات الموسيقى عندما كان عمره لا يتعدى 13 عاما .
وتوفي في العام 2009 عن عمر يناهز 94 عاما في احدى مستشفيات نيويورك متأثرا بمرض الالتهاب الرئوي.
                        	*

----------

